# University Graduate looking to move to Canada



## amidst tundra (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody who has been in a similar situation would like to compare stories. I'm a university graduate with a good degree in English looking to move to Canada. I'm 24 and fell in love with the country on numerous visits (being a British ice hockey fan helped). I'm going over in November under the BUNAC working program but, having experience of the country, already know I would like to live there preferably while I'm still young enough to enjoy it. 
Problem is I've spent the last three years since graduation working as a binman and I am now painfully familiar with how worthless my degree is and having done some research, recognize that emmigrating may prove difficult.
I've considered entering a trade primarily to become a more valuable commodity in foreign nations but I was wondering if anybody found a route into Canadian citizenship with a similar background or a line of work I could enter into which would make me eligible for emmigration?
Much appreciated.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

amidst tundra said:


> I was wondering if anybody who has been in a similar situation would like to compare stories. I'm a university graduate with a good degree in English looking to move to Canada. I'm 24 and fell in love with the country on numerous visits (being a British ice hockey fan helped). I'm going over in November under the BUNAC working program but, having experience of the country, already know I would like to live there preferably while I'm still young enough to enjoy it.
> Problem is I've spent the last three years since graduation working as a binman and I am now painfully familiar with how worthless my degree is and having done some research, recognize that emmigrating may prove difficult.
> I've considered entering a trade primarily to become a more valuable commodity in foreign nations but I was wondering if anybody found a route into Canadian citizenship with a similar background or a line of work I could enter into which would make me eligible for emmigration?
> Much appreciated.


I am in the same boat as you and would like to live and work in Canada. I have already graduated from University and i'm hoping to come on over in November time when by then I should have plenty of money at disposable. I would like to come earlier but I understand it will be difficult to come now as I have things to do during the summer and things to plan.

I will be coming on over on the BUNAC programme and will be looking for a career in IT. I am looking at spending a year out in VANCOUVER and having already been to Toronto I fancy checking out Vancouver due to its amazing scenery and its amazing city life. I can't wait to sample the Canadian life again!


----------

